# HeadSpace



## skramer (Jan 12, 2011)

How important is the headspace on SP?? Same as wine? or can I keep my 5gal in a 6 gal carboy? Thx


----------



## abefroman (Jan 12, 2011)

skramer said:


> How important is the headspace on SP?? Same as wine? or can I keep my 5gal in a 6 gal carboy? Thx



Same as wine, if you have already degassed top it up.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Because Skeeter Pee doesn't typically age before bottling, I don't top up. In fact, the procedure I use is:

1) rack from primary to 6 gallon secondary.
2) let it finish fermenting (the ferment will create CO2 and push the O2 out the airlock)
3) do the stabilizing, degassing, fining, while trying to minimize the time it's exposed
4) rack when clear to another 6 gallon carboy and add sugar to sweeten (the sugar will take up some of the headspace, so having it can be beneficial)
5) wait a week or so to make sure ferment doesn't restart and bottle


----------



## skramer (Jan 13, 2011)

Everything is going good! I don't want to mess it up now!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 13, 2011)

I top off everything, just a habit. n a pinch I guess a little would be okay for just skeeter pee.


----------

